
It's Time for Mark Zuckerberg to Give Up Control of Facebook - ntnsndr
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qvxbgq/its-time-for-mark-zuckerberg-to-give-up-control-of-facebook
======
squarefoot
Like it would change a thing. He would be just a sacrificial scapegoat, the
evil king being stoned to death to keep the public calm then replaced by
possibly an even more servile yes-man by top Facebook investors. Zuckerberg is
nothing more than a puppet, a rich and powerful one by our standards but still
a puppet who jumps when they say so. Vital decisions like using personal data
of billions of people to build profiles to be used by 3 letter agencies or
disseminating fake news to alter elections around the globe is not something
that can be left to decide to a nerd in his mid 30s, no matter how rich and
famous he is.

~~~
horsecaptin
> is not something that can be left to decide to a nerd in his mid 30s

Actually, it isn't being decided by him. Your favorite 3 letter agency is full
of older more mature people deciding it for you.

And besides, why do you think people should take you seriously? You clearly
seem to hate 30-somethings and nerds. Your bias is getting in the way of your
argument.

~~~
squarefoot
Age was just a mild reinforcement for the point I'll explain later: someone in
their 30s very likely doesn't possess the experience to fully understand the
deep political implications of a device like Facebook if used the wrong way.
I've absolutely nothing against people in their 30s, actually I'd pay a lot to
get back to that age. And by the way, the number of all girlfriends I've been
with until my 30s is lower than the number of different Linux distributions I
had installed on my PCs, which should qualify me as a certified nerd with
flying colors:)

Language barrier doesn't help here but anyway, my point was that a single
person (single as individual) is hardly given the switch to make decision that
affect potentially billions of people, but when things go wrong it comes handy
to be able to construct an apparent solution in the easiest way, that is,
building a single scapegoat so that the public will see him/her as the only
one responsible. Fire him/her = problem solved.

